# Cougars on Wasatch Extended???



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been hunting the Wasatch just a little bit (I'll really hit it hard in November) from the Ogden area to about Farmington. Just wondering if anyone is seeing any lions and if you think the recent snows have pushed any down. I haven't seen any yet, and hopefully won't, but I'm sure they are around. Thanks for any info and everyone be safe out there. Utbowhntr


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I see their tracks all the time.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a ton of Cougars from the point of the mountain southward. Most of the Wasatch front to the north are Utes. :rotfl:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Not yet this year. Saw a bunch of tracks and we had a Tom spotted 5 or 6 times last year where I hunt. That's why I carry a harvest objective tag in me pocket. :wink:


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> There are a ton of Cougars from the point of the mountain southward. Most of the Wasatch front to the north are Utes. :rotfl:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* GO UTES.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you saying everyone north of the point of the mountain is an idiot? That could offend some people.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

All I wanted was a simple answer to a simple question, not some stupid monologue about the Utes and Cougars. I for one hate both teams and couldn't give a rat's ***!!! Come on guys, just give a simple answer and don't bring this other garbage into it. Thanks.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Not yet this year. Saw a bunch of tracks and we had a Tom spotted 5 or 6 times last year where I hunt. That's why I carry a harvest objective tag in me pocket. :wink:


??


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry Tree, I appreciate your response, it was the others who got on the kick about the Utes and the "Breed 'em Young" Cougars that I didn't like. (I'm sure that offended someone) I'll stop now before I get myself in more trouble.


----------



## harmonious247 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey 22, you are responsible for getting utbowhntr's panties in a bunch. Shame on you. :twisted:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> All I wanted was a simple answer to a simple question, not some stupid monologue about the Utes and Cougars. I for one hate both teams and couldn't give a rat's ***!!! Come on guys, just give a simple answer and don't bring this other garbage into it. Thanks.


Wow, some one is an angry elf. (Elf)

I would simply lighten up a bit. I will always go for the laugh first. Especially when a question like yours was asked.

The cougars are always there. They just make themselves more known as the snow comes and you can see the tracks. I hunted Lions for many years. They will not so much move up and down with the snow as you might think. They are on the front year round, eating anything they can. 
I don't understand the jest of your question. Are you worried the lions will eat the deer that you are after in November? Are you worried that the lions will eat you? You wonder if anyone has been seeing any. Very few people will ever see a lion in the wild no matter how much they are in the wild unless they are in persuit of the lion and with dogs. Some have seen a few of them. They are very fortunate as lions make themselves very unlikely to be seen.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Sorry Tree, I appreciate your response, it was the others who got on the kick about the Utes and the *"Breed 'em Young"* Cougars that I didn't like. (I'm sure that offended someone) I'll stop now before I get myself in more trouble.


I don't think that is fair to try and be funny with a line that every one knows already, and especially after making it known to all of us that you are not a jovial person.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

First of all, I did cut very fress tracks on the front in the recent snow storms, I always cut tracks on the front when snow is on the ground, I have always wonder how many times I have had a cougar watching me, especially in the wee hours of the dark mornings. I am looking out for moose a lot more than I have ever looked out for cougars. The numbers seem like they would swallow a portion of our deer herds on the front, but every year bigger and more deer seem to be in the same spots. 

Now, into my normal mode of cougar humor, sept I can't think of anything funny to say that hasn't already been said.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Strangest thing happened to me yesterday. I was on this forum and got done reading this post and decided to go out for the evening hunt. I went up lambs canyon pretty much just hiking and looking for any signs of elk. I abandoned the thought of seeing and elk so I was just tromping through the woods. I got to the top of the ridge I was hiking and came across a recently killed doe that was in the proccess of being eaten by something. It was kinda tucked away behind a big rock and some oak. I got close to it and examined it and then I heard a growl from the thick scrub oak. I am almost positive it was a cat. I left the scene in a hurry and it kept following me for about 100 yards. It hissed at me about 3 more times then it went away after I started yelling at it. I never did actually see it though.

Has anyone ever had this happen to them? Are lions usually like that or was it just because I walked right on top of its meal?

For the record. The cougars suck (except Brigham Young, I admire him.... how could anybody put up with 30+ wifes).


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Coydog, you mis typed, you said, I'm almost sure it was a cat. I think you meant to say, I crapped my pants. At least that is what I would have said had I been on a fresh kill and heard a growl.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry everyone. I have to apologize for getting my panties in a knot. It was just a bad day the other day and I was very irritable and I said a few things that I shouldn't have. Unfortunately I can't take the words back physically because they are already written down, but I take them back in spirit (if that makes any sense). By the way, I'm not much of a Ute or BYU fan, but I do like Porter Rockwell. (Maybe it should be called Porter Rockwell University Cougars...just joking) Anyway, I apologize, I am a very jovial person and I'm sorry to those that I offended. Thanks everyone for at least responding to my post. I appreciate it. Utbowhntr


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am not doubting your story but I have never heard a lion growl. I have seen them on many occasions open there mouth and do the motion of a growl like when you see them in the movies and they add the growl sound effect. I know they do make noise and all but I have been around a heck of a lot of them and just haven't heard one. It's more like a hissing sound. I did however find some kittens in a shed one day. While taking photo's of the kittens, I heard a thunderous purring sound. I know that doesn't make sense but the female would just sit off to the side watching us at about 12 feet and make a low girggle sound. It was an eary sound but not a growl. In your story, I just don't know what else would make the sound that you heard. Was there no snow? Did you see any tracks?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Sorry everyone. I have to apologize for getting my panties in a knot. It was just a bad day the other day and I was very irritable and I said a few things that I shouldn't have. Unfortunately I can't take the words back physically because they are already written down, but I take them back in spirit (if that makes any sense). By the way, I'm not much of a Ute or BYU fan, but I do like Porter Rockwell. (Maybe it should be called Porter Rockwell University Cougars...just joking) Anyway, I apologize, I am a very jovial person and I'm sorry to those that I offended. Thanks everyone for at least responding to my post. I appreciate it. Utbowhntr


I've had a bad day myself. No problem


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I am not doubting your story but I have never heard a lion growl. While taking photo's of the kittens, I heard a thunderous purring sound. I know that doesn't make sense but the female would just sit off to the side watching us at about 12 feet and make a low girggle sound. It was an eary sound but not a growl. In your story, I just don't know what else would make the sound that you heard. Was there no snow? Did you see any tracks?


Yeah thats what kind of sound it was. A Girggle. It just really had a deep throaty sound to it and growl came to my head first when I was writing this post. Sorry for the confusion on that. But as for tracks, I didnt notice anything. There wasn't any snow and it was really rocky terrain. Have you ever seen any cats up lambs canyon elk22? And have you ever had one follow you?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have not ever seen cats in Lambs but I'm sure they are there. As far as one following me, the first lion that we ever treed with our own dogs was that way. We had been out looking for a track and had changed to a new area. We found our first track at 1:00 in the afternoon. We left the track to go get the dogs. It took us about 45 minutes to get back with the dogs and found that the lion had followed us down the hill for about a 1/4 mile by stepping in our foot prints step for step. That was a bit eary but we caught it quick. I never had that happen again.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 31, 2007)

coydogg said:


> And have you ever had one follow you?


Funny you should ask...

I had never seen one in the wild until 2005. I have seen two since at the higher elevations in Little Cottonwood Canyon during the extended season.

In 2005 I saw a really large one from a distance (about 600 yards). I watched him stalk a group of bucks through my spotting scope.

Experience #2= not so cool. Last season (2006) I was walking a huge aspen area in the back-country off of little cottonwood. I had a weird feeling for most of the morning. After about two hours of still hunting, I heard a -crack- behind me, and I turned around. Standing on a fallen aspen looking me dead in the face at 50 yards was a small lion. I shot an arrow into the log below him and he ran. I went back and followed my own tracks, he had been behind me for almost the entire morning. I haven't been back to that area since.

It was a cool experience, but in all honesty, it really freaked me out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have hunted the wasatch mountains since 1978 and I've seen 9 cats in that time while hunting. Saw three in one day while hunting by Mountain Dell Res. (I think it was a mother and two full grown kittens) I can't count the sets of tracks I've cut in the snow. Never heard one growel or hiss, But I can say this about cats. They are cowards and won't ever attack anything that is facing them looking them in the eye. Turn tail and run from them and you're in trouble.

There are a LOT of cats on the front! Kill em all! The only predator that outnumbers cats is coyotes. Kill all them buggars too! :twisted:


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I was talking to a guy today at the tattoo shop I go to and I guess he has recently seen lion tracks in the same area that I had the one follow me. Anyhow I will definately be carrying a side arm next time I go out. Haha I should probably upgrade from my pea shooters though. My 380 or 22 would probably just piss one off even more. I still don't know what was more intense, getting followed by the cat or spooking a bull moose at 30 yards and have it jump up and stare straight at me. It looked like it was gonna charge. All in all, its been a fun season!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You do realize that it is illegal to carry a gun while bow hunting right. 

It is also illegal to carry a gun while hunting Mountain lions if you don't have a kill permit. In other words, If you have a persuit permit and chase lions, you can *NOT* carry a gun or weapon with you while in persuit. Your dogs or yourself could get torn appart and you can not shoot them. They say that is the chance that you take. In all reality it has not been much of a problem. Cougars are highly unlikely to attack a human. Especially a human with dogs. I have had several dogs get beat up a bit but they figure that if we carry guns while persuing the cats, that we would come up with too many excuses to kill them. Probably one of the "because of the few, we have to make life tough on the rest of you" law but its not been a bad one.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Lions are pretty scarey critters, yes sir. But what about other dangerous critters? Like killer bees? Or marijuana farmers? Or naked PETA people? You never know - it's like the joke about the two Irishmen coming out of a bar. It could happen!!! -BaHa!-


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You do realize that it is illegal to carry a gun while bow hunting right.
> quote]
> 
> I know a number of people that have cencealed permits that always pack sidearms on bow hunts. It is illegal for authorities to search your bag without cause. They have never been hassled either. But whatever. I think I will just get some good pepper spray. That stuff works good on just about anything.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I honestly have two unbelievable stories of bow hunters. 

The first was my cousin in montana. He heard his buddy screaming for help as they were bow hunting. He ran to his direction and as he came into a clearing, could see his buddy up a tree with a lion looking up at him. They killed the lion with a lucky shot. It was still a ways away when he shot but he's dead. They turned him into the warden and he told them that they were justified in shooting him and was glad to get an aggressive cat out of the woods. 

My buddy was hunting elk in Hunington canyon. He kept getting the uneasy feeling. About the fifth time of stopping to look back, he had a bear looking at him and getting aggressive. He dropped his bow and climbed a tree. The bear followed him up the tree. My friend was very frustrated with the limbs in his way of the pine that was slowing him down. The bear caught up to him. As he kicked the bears head to push him away, the bear caught his foot in the bears mouth. He kicked loose and climbed higher. The bear was on him again so he jumped to a tree that was about 6 feet away. The bear came up to his height and then got the tree rocking and was reaching for him every time the tree came close to him. Finally the bear went down the tree and then came up the new tree that he was in. This tree was a quakie and he then realized how much the limbs on the other tree was his friend and not foe as the bear came up the quakie in leaps and bounds. Three to four feet per stroke. He jumped back to the pine again. This went on for a couple of hours and a few leaps back and forth. Finally the bear became bored and left. He came down a few hours later and ran for camp. They came back the next weekend for his bow carrying a pistol. He now carries one with him and says, "They can give me a ticket, but I'm carrying a gun from now on."


----------



## De Jager (Sep 27, 2007)

You can carry a pistol with you on any hunt as long as you have your concealed weapon permit. Even the archery hunt. Do not let anyone tell you any different. I have spoken with many people about this including wardens.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow; how did I miss this thread? Several interesting accounts! _(O)_ _(O)_ I know that a CCW can carry on the archery, but is that also the case with someone on lions w/o a tag?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Its always funny to me how some of us big bad hunters are just as afraid of a cat or bear as these city folk, greenhorns, or girl scouts are. Ill tell ya what. U wanna see something thatll hurt you? Go find the nearest mirror & look in it- 
You are now looking at the most dangerous animal on the planet. 
Capish (sp?)

If you see a bear or lion, consider it the mountain mans blessing. 
Happy trails!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... talk about resurrecting your old threads. :lol: I have a spot I checked out on Saturday where a buddy has seen two lions. He advised me not to go into "X" area without a buddy or a gun just because its where the lions hang out. Coincidentally, its also where we've seen some big bucks. Pretty nasty area... certainly no picnic getting a critter out of there so I guess I can see why they like it there. He told me take a buddy.... so I took my dog. (named Buddy). 8)


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

You probally have a better chance of stepping on one of them stinking rattle snakes while huinting the front before the cold weather gets, here . They are really thick in Emigration Canyon,, Stinking snakes HATE EM!!!


----------

